# WoW friert ein



## Ennis (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo Community,

ich habe mir vor ca 2 Wochen einen PC bauen lassen, mit Komponenten, die mir ein Freund empfohlen hat.

Da ich die letzten paar Tage frei hatte, habe ich recht viel gespielt, um meinen Druiden Twink endlich mal auf 80 zu bekommen.

Mein Problem ist, dass das Spiel zu den unterschiedlichsten Gelegenheiten einfach einfriert. Manchmal steh ich nur rum, manchmal beim Annehmen oder Abgeben einer Quest, manchmal aufm Flug etc. Also kein erkennbares Muster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Häufig hilft nicht mal Alt/F4 um wieder rauszukommen, sondern nur der Taskmanager. Und manchmal geht noch nichtmal das. Wenn ich dann endlich wieder aufm Desktop bin, muss ich den PC für gewöhnlich erst mal neu starten, weil er unerträglich langsam ist und ein einfaches Neustarten von WoW nicht reicht.

Habe schon mehrere gründliche Virenscans durchgeführt, alle ergebnislos. Nutze Avast.

Der Pc besteht aus:

DDR3-1333 4 GB 2x
MSI P55-GD65
Intel Core i7-860 Prozessor (FC-LGA4, "Lynnfield")
GeForce GTX480

Bitte um Hilfe.

Danke schon mal.
Ennis


Edit: Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit


----------



## muehe (23. Juni 2010)

welcher Ram genau und welches Netzteil ? Netzteil denk ich zwar weniger aber schden kann die Info nicht 

hast du die Temperaturen mal alle überwacht ? wie ist die Gehäusebelüftung ?


----------



## Ennis (23. Juni 2010)

Puh, soviele Fragen.

Welches Ram genau drin ist weiss ich leider nicht, ist von "GeIL". Wenn ich auf meinem PC irgendwo nach genaueren Infos schaun kann, tue ich das gern, ich weiss leider nicht wo.

Netzteil: Silverstone OP 700W (5x PCIe)

Lüfter: Zalman CNPS10X Performa

Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred R


Temperaturkontrolle? Ehrlich gesagt, keine Ahnung wo man da schaut, kenne auch keine Referenzwerte. Bin was Hardware angeht echt der totale Idiot, sry. 
Ich hoffe, dass das Absturzproblem durch klicken eines Häkchens gelöst werden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße Ennis


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Juni 2010)

Ennis schrieb:


> Temperaturkontrolle? Ehrlich gesagt, keine Ahnung wo man da schaut, kenne auch keine Referenzwerte.


Wenn du eine Intel CPU hast, kannst du dir *RealTemp* runterladen. Gibts kostenlos und zeigt dir auch die Temperatur der Grafikkarte an.
Referenzwerte hängen von der verwendeten Kühlung ab. Wenn die CPU und/oder GPU allerdings bereits im Ruhezustand zB über 60°C warm ist, kann es ein Hitzeproblem sein.

Tritt das Problem auch nur bei WoW auf? Hast du andere Spiele auf dem Rechner? Mal einen Benchmark durchlaufen lassen (3D Mark z? Und mal ein Stressprogramm, wie zB Prime95?

Hast du aktuelle und korrekte Treiber für Mainboard, (W)LAN und Grafikkarte drauf?

Wer hat dir den PC denn zusammengebaut? Vielleicht wendest du dich auch mal an die Leute?


----------



## Ennis (23. Juni 2010)

Hi,

RealTemp hab ich direkt mal runtergeladen. Zeigt bei GPU 42° an. Die restlichen Werte schwanken zwischen 21 und 29.

3D Mark lade ich grad noch runter.

Zusammengebaut haben den die Jungs von Alternate, die wären jetzt auch meine nächsten Ansprechpartner gewesen, aber manchmal ist des Rätsels Lösung ja recht simpel, deshalb hab ich mein Problem einfach mal hier gepostet, in der Hoffnung jemand kennt nen pfiffigen Trick, wie sich derartige Abstürze vermeiden lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe auf dem Rechner nur WoW und bisher ist das Problem auch nur bei dem Spiel aufgetreten. 

Normales surfen im Netz, Forum durchstöbern, EMails lesen/schreiben alles kein Problem.

DVD schaun geht auch problemlos.

Melde mich nomma, wenn ich diesen 3D Mark Test gemacht habe (ich hoffe, der ist selbsterklärend)

Grüße Ennis



Edit:

Ergebnisse des 3D Mark Vantage Tests:

3D Mark Score: P20258 3DMarks
CPU Score: 50387
Graphics Score: 16892

Da das nur ne Trial Version ist, sind diese Scores leider nicht bewertet, wenn jemand mit den Zahlen mehr anfangen kann wäre ne Erklärung ganz nett.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Juni 2010)

Die Zahlen sind nebensächlich. Ging nur darum, dass hierbei der Rechner stark belastet wird. Lass den Bench mal mehrfach durchlaufen. Wenn er nach 4-5x immernoch alles sauber bis zum Ende durchmacht, ist es ein gutes Zeichen, dass dein System ok ist.

Wie schon gesagt: Auch mal Prime95 testen.

Hast du in WoW mal alle AddOns deaktiviert? Schatten deaktiviert?


----------



## Ennis (23. Juni 2010)

Hi,

habe mich grad erst mal durch das NVidia Control Panel geklickt, um zu schauen welche Treiberversion ich habe, wie sich herausstellte, war der veraltet und ich habe erfolgreich den aktuellsten installiert (juhuu)

Die Frage nach dem Mainboard Treiber kann ich leider immer noch nicht beantworten, ich weiß nicht wo ich nach meiner Version suchen soll. War auf der msi Homepage, die bieten auch an den PC nach Treibern zu durchsuchen und ggf. upzudaten, allerdings nicht für W7, nur Vista und drunter.

Prime95 hab ich noch nicht laufen lassen.

WoW läuft auf diesem Rechner richtig traumhaft, wenns denn läuft. Manchmal ohne Probleme 3 Stunden lang, manchmal friert direkt der Charakterbildschirm ein. Das passiert immer von jetzt auf gleich, beim letzen Absturz hatte ich ne FR von 200 und ne Latenz von 35. Auf einmal stand das Bild und nix ging mehr.

Ganz ohne Addons (habe ca. 15: bartender, bigwigs, atlas, xperl...... nix besonderes also) und mit allen Grafikeinstellungen auf low hab ich es noch nicht versucht. Probier ich bei Gelegenheit mal aus.

Kümmere mich jetzt mal um Prime95 und werde berichten.

Grüße Ennis


Edit:

Habe Prime95 runtergeladen und gestartet und hab absolut überhaupt keinen Plan was ich da machen soll. Da ist der andere Test wesentlich bequemer und auch noch nett anzusehen (das Wasser und der Asteroidengürtel sind schon der Hammer)


----------



## xRf (23. Juni 2010)

Ich hab das selbe schonmal von einem ehemaligen Schulfreund gehört, jedoch spielte dieser kein WoW.

Bei ihm frierte die CPU alle 2h beim spielen (CounterStrike) ein.

Hatte die selbe i7-Serie.


----------



## OldboyX (23. Juni 2010)

Eventuell HT im Bios deaktivieren, da das für Spiele sowieso eher performance Einbußen bringt. Obwohl mir auch noch nicht zu Ohren gekommen wäre, dass es direkt zu Abstürzen führt.

Temperaturen unter Last wären interessant.


----------



## Independent (23. Juni 2010)

CPU-Kühler wird nich richtig draufsitzen. Dieses 3D Mark kannste knicken, is zu alt.

Lad dir Furmark runter und machen einen Burn-Test für ungefähr 20sec.


----------



## Ennis (23. Juni 2010)

Hi,

momentaner Status: sieht aus als hätts meinen niegelnagelneuen PC danhingerafft (habe grad meinen alten wieder hervorgekramt, um hier zu posten)

Habe heut Vormittag den PC gestartet, um hier im Forum nach neuen Tips zu suchen, da ist direkt mal Mozilla Firefox eingefroren, zum ersten Mal! Hatte noch nix andres gemacht. Habe den PC dann aus und wieder angemacht. Das Hochfahren hat ewig gedauert. Dann die Technik Hotline von Alternate angerufen (da hab ich den PC her) und Tips bekommen, wie ich den Speicher mal testen könnte (er vermutete ein Speicherproblem).

Ausserdem hat er mir empfohlen das deutsche Sprachpaket für W7 runterzuladen (habe ne englische Version, hat mich bis dahin nicht gestört, aber ich wollt dem Techniker auch net widersprechen)

Also Windows Update gestartet, neben dem optionalen Sprachpaket noch 5 "Zwangs-Updates" runtergeladen. Das Runterladen ging noch ganz gut, die Installation dann nicht mehr. Hat schon ungewöhnlich lang gedauert und der von Windows gewünschte Restart zum Konfigurieren hat dann alles zum stehen gebracht.

Nachdem der Rechner ca 45 Min im Konfigurationsbildschirm hing ("Preparing to configurate, please do not ........bla bla") hab ich die Hotline nochmal angerufen, neuer Techniker, neues Glück.

Der bestätigte mir dann auch, dass 45 Min aussgewöhnlich lang sei und ich, auf die Gefahr hin alles zu schrotten, den Rechner mal aus und wieder an machen sollte.

Gesagt, getan. Ergebnis: schwarzer Bildschirm, einfrorener Curser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt steht er gut verpackt im Flur und wartet darauf in den nächsten Tagen von Alternate abgeholt zu werden.

Ich hoffe, wenn sie ihn wiederbringen, ist er wieder ganz gesund.

Grüße Ennis

Danke für alle Post und Tips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

